# Sikkens Cetol not drying



## rquaglin (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone have a suggestion on how to make sikkens cetol to dry thoroughly. 2 months since refinishing pine table and still is sticky to the touch.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I was going to suggest calling their help line, but, I'm sure the number is in AUSTRALIA! Could be many reasons it's still sticky. Was the wood dry before application? Was the Cetol mixed and stirred thoroughly before you used it? Sometimes the solids sink to the bottom of the can, and, if not stirred thoroughly, you can end up putting on a lot of "water." Most wood has to be under a certain percentage of moisture before it can be coated. Are we talking TREATED lumber? If so, it stays quite wet for as long as a year. I guess your post suggests existing wood, but, just in case.......

You could always stick the table in the sun for a few days to let it "bake." Or, run some fans continuously at it for a few days. Aside from that, I don't know what else you could try.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You might try washing a section of the table with mineral spirits to maybe remove any excess coating and see if that helps.

More info about the wood and how it was finished could be helpful.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

There are several different products produced under the Cetol label. Which exactly did you use?

I've used Cetol 1 before on patio furniture, and its the only product I'm really familiar with, although I think the others are similar. I basically treat it as a stain, meaning that I brush it on, let it set for several minutes, and then wipe off any excess with a rag. I do notice, that any places I'm a miss and leave a little heavy take several days to dry. 

For the present, I think mark sr is on the right track with trying to wipe it down with mineral spirits. If that didn't work, I'd probably try wiping it down with more Cetol and then wiping it down again (on theory that it should dissolve its self).

FWIW, my father made the same mistake on a pair of Adirondack chairs I made him. I'll ask him what he did to fix, but I think the answer was to just wait a really long time. I think over a year.


----------



## rquaglin (Jul 13, 2017)

LanterDan said:


> There are several different products produced under the Cetol label. Which exactly did you use?
> 
> I've used Cetol 1 before on patio furniture, and its the only product I'm really familiar with, although I think the others are similar. I basically treat it as a stain, meaning that I brush it on, let it set for several minutes, and then wipe off any excess with a rag. I do notice, that any places I'm a miss and leave a little heavy take several days to dry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the assist to my question on CETOL product. What I used was ProLuxe Cetol SRD on a completely sanded pine table and legs. I brushed on finish and have 3 coats of finish. Checked container today and the drippings on the side of can are also sticky. Spoke to dealer and am bringing in one of the table legs for them see. I will follow up with them with your suggestion.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

You're only supposed to put one coat of that stuff on. Its a penetrating oil. When you put the other two coats on, its not penetrating, but staying on the surface. Its easy to think more coats are better, but not with certain exterior oils.


----------



## rquaglin (Jul 13, 2017)

rquaglin said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on how to make sikkens cetol to dry thoroughly. 2 months since refinishing pine table and still is sticky to the touch.


I read can instructions today again.. States SRD is one coat product. Therefore I have to remove all and start over. I will not use same product. Thanks for the assist.
Bob Qaglin


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I got a chance to talk to my dad. All he did was wait, and it basically took one season, after which it was no longer sticky.

This is just a guess, but I might try lacquer thinner as a stronger alternative to mineral spirits (assuming mineral spirits didn't work). Personally, I'd try that and waiting over trying to remove the finish. I think would need a stripper for that (I pretty sure sandpaper if just going to gum up). I'm curious if anyone else has any other suggestions.

FWIW, Cetol 1 explicitly states to use two coats for patio furniture. That did seem to little strange to me for a penetrating oil, but did seem to take up a little more oil the second time. I suspect you would have been fine with the additional coats of the SRD had they been wiped off (although there may of been little or no benefit to them).


----------

